# ATA-8 Protokoll?



## hulkhardy1 (23. Dezember 2010)

Ganz kurze Frage. Unter stützt der Sandforce Controller das ATA-8 Protokoll? Vom indilinx Controller weiß ich das er es tut aber nicht vom SF.


----------



## mattinator (24. Dezember 2010)

Hi hulkhardy1, lt. CrystalDiskInfo ATA8-ACS. Frohes Fest.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Dezember 2010)

Dank dir, war halt schon spät, manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht! Auch die schöne Feiertage!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (2. Januar 2011)

Jup


----------

